# Rabbit feet problems - Pododermatitis/Sore hocks?



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Does anyone know how this is treated and how to know identify this for definite? Are there any other problems that can occur with the feet that present the same symptoms? Product-wise, I'm in the UK.

Thanks


----------

